
Apple apologizes for listening to Siri recordings, promises changes - onemoresoop
https://www.cnn.com/2019/08/28/tech/apple-siri-apology/index.html
======
primis
> "In a blog post Wednesday, Apple said it will require users to opt in to
> having their recordings listened to by human reviewers, rather than having
> this be the default. And only Apple employees will be allowed to listen to
> audio samples of the Siri interactions, rather than contract workers."

This opt-in is most likely going to be packaged with the "Send data to apple"
during first setup. Most people still wont know that it's sending voice unless
they actually read through it.

------
melan13
> "If you ask Siri to read your unread messages, Siri simply instructs your
> device to read aloud your unread messages."

Great excuse because iMessage servers are already recording.

------
dekhn
Personally I think this makes many of the things that Tim Cook claimed
differentiated Apple from Facebook and Google much less convincing.

~~~
zepto
Did you read about the changes they are proposing?

Has any other company responded with anything like this level of
responsibility?

I think this shows how much more seriously they take this than their
competitors.

~~~
dekhn
Yes, they're dropping retention and switching to opt-in. Because they got
caught. Is that really responding with responsibility?

~~~
lonelappde
Yes. There was no issue. Then people raised an issue. They responded as
requested to the issue.

